# 3-30 Report



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Toes in the sand andfleas in the waterataround a quater to seven today. 

Around 9:00 am the 10ft Shakespere (Penn 750 ss triple2/0 Owner circle and frozen fleas with 4 ozs)goes nuts and I race over and fight a big fish. It gets in the breakers and makes a run for the east (and towards my other2 lines out). I charge down into the water reeling him in and cutting him off. He had belly hooked himself on the second hook when in the surf. When I looked at him I was thinking "Damn, just a tad over." I raced to get my dehooker and tape to find out that he is perfectly 26 1/2". Awesome. A dad with his two sons came over for a look. I don't think they had any luck and were set up 50yds to the east of me.

Next cast on same outft. *Snap*. Rod broke in half. Old Rod. But still... Upon examination I saw stress cracks along the rod where the two pieces fir together.

It was warming up and the surf and wind were dying down as I checked the 12ft (same reel and leader setup). I was bringing it in to check my fleas (I was begining to suspect Crabs..) and low and behold! My first Pompano, measured 14" at the fork. 

Thirty mins later my 8.5 ft Key Largo (6500ss, double 2/0 circles and 2 ozs) goes in half and my drag starts to go. This was the best fight of the day. Palming the spool and having agreat time the second and bigger Pompano made great zig zag runs until I brought him in. I forget what he measured as I am rather sunburned. But you can see in the pic that he is definatlly bigger then the first Pompano.

An Asian fellow who was 60 or so yds to my west left a little before me with two pomps of pretty similar size.

Mission Succsessfull. First Pomps caught and a nice fat red on ice. Couldnt have been nicer outside when I left the beach around 12:30 with the tide looking slack.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds like a great day! Congrats brother! Try the redfish on the halfshell


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking of doing something nice with the pomps, I always hear how good the meat is.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Pomps are awesome! Very very mild and white..We always gutted them left head on grill whole..Rub the skin with olive oil them kosher salt..Learned that from Wade (High Cotton)


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

some of the best eatin fish you can catch without a $200+bill


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats man, just cooked up my first pomp tonight for dinner and it was extremely tasty. Was planning on eating half tonight and the other tomorrow for lunch but ate the whole thing tonight instead.


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

that's what she said


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I have eaten just about every fish that swims and pompano is one of my favorites if not my favorite. Head and gut it and cook whole mmmmmmm good


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Went back out again at around 9:00 caught reds;a 30, 32 and a perfect on the money 28 inch (kept) redfish. Will post report on inshore with a pic.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

I wish I was fishin


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh man... not a Redfish..what a trash fish!! i hope you dont eat it, ew! jk, Nice mess of fish man :hungry :hungry :letsdrink


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

I was suprsed how well the pomps fileted. They are a meaty fish for sure. The redfish turned out okay as well but thought there would be more meat on a fish that size.

I use to release all of my fish and did so for years. Now it is nice to have some extra meat in the freezer. If its legal (and a good fish) its coming home.


----------

